# Finally decided on a Burstner 647



## kazzzy

After months of looking we have finally put a deposit on a new Burstner 647, having fallen for the 747 but thinking it was just a bit too big due to storing etc. Didnt want to put it in storage as it probably would have meant not using it as much as we wanted to so compromised on the 647 which will fit on the drive.
This is our first motorhome any thoughts on the 647 ? Anybody own one and got an opinion ? Any options that you cant live without ?


----------



## Rapide561

*Burtstner*

Hi Kazzzy

Congrats and welcome to your new home.

I know nothing about the model you have selected......but being a Burstner I suspect it will be more than OK.

Rapide561


----------



## 100691

*Burstner 647*

I have just read a previous post by yourself and I am currently looking at a 647 any help/info/ problems would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## traveldogs

*Bustner 647-2*

HI THERE,

I AM LOOKING TO BUY A Burstner 647-2 soon, could you please inform how its been owing one of these motorhomes, any issues at all????

hope your well
speak soon

traveldogs


----------



## Duggers

well done and congratulations on your first motorhome.
we collect our new Burstner time 585 in a couple of weeks and assess as to whether it deserves the notor home of the year award.


----------



## alonso

Hi
I've just taken delivery of my new (well 2006 model) that's new to me
and not exactly cheap are they,it's a 2006 Burstner A647G , have a little list of things to do to it to make it my own so to speak it's only done 4,900 miles with one previous owner (Ime pleased)
Would be nice to swap info tips etc with other owners as your never too old to learn ha !
Only had it on the drive 3 days so it's a blank canvas @ the moment
Waiting for goodies to be bestowed on it
(IT) as I call it is called haRVey don't laugh


----------



## tony645

You`ve bought German quality there! As for options, we can`t do without any of them. :lol: bought ours last year, it`s 2004 with 12k miles and full leather interior, oyster sat, roof air, 2x tv`s, rev. cam.

Spoke to the previous owner who only used it on CC sites,spare wheel unused, overcab bed unused, oven unused, shower unused, dinette bed unused, carpets still in their wrappers, safari room unused, interior and exterior silver screens unused, can`t figure out why they bought it in the first place but hey! thats my gain. 

Since we`ve added, re-map, towbar, scooter rack, gennie, gaslow, cadac bbq, satnav, ally table and chairs, cables and hoses, fortunately we`ve got loads of payload and there`s only the two of us.
Burstner`s are`nt cheap, new or used, but they are certainly well put together and ours doesnt have a single fault.


----------



## alonso

Well we've had our Burstner A647G a few weeks and it's a lovely motorhome no doubt about it (but) silly but didn't notice on buying it has no facility to connect a water pump externally to fill main fresh water tank ?(have parts & going to fit 12v socket etc) also surprised to that no [email protected] all on roof for us sad people that watch the odd prog or two @ times ha ,& on the control panel mid section above door the central gauge clock & temp is not operational on this model,now also modified the fly screens in the roof openers because they were jamming when closed ie the actual closer control for Perspex window was jamming the fly net ,not enough gap between them! They could never have operated correctly as they were,gradually getting on top of the niggles Ime finding then will be happy with the 647 but have to admit slightly annoying .
Ps and expected to find rear stays to wind down but there are none


----------



## aikidoamigo

*Why?*

Hey Kazzzy...

Why did you choose Burstner over Hymer?

I'm in the process of deciding and would like to gather info or opinion from anyone who chooses to comment.

Thanks in advance

8O


----------



## Telbell

Is jazzy still around? His post is over 5 years old!!


----------



## Telbell

Or kazzzy


----------



## alonso

*Burstner over Hymer ?*

It's as simple as saw a good few Hymers all expensive all a bit long in the tooth all uncared for so saw the Burstner A647G & the rest is history 
although still have soft spot for Hymers,actually did miss a cracker Just after bought my Burstner (typical)
You have probably bought your Hymer/Burstner by now ive only just seen your msg been rather busy of late .


----------



## geraldandannie

Kazzzy is still around - they renewed their subscription on the 14th June, last posted on the 5th of this month, but their profile states "Carthago Chic".

Gerald


----------

